# My Journey to Jump Over My Goals and Touch the Sky!



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

yay =)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awsome! Good luck with your new horse!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

good luck! we want pictures!


----------



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

*No New Mare Yet- Great trail Ride*

Right, so Eddy seems to have fallen off the face of the earth so we're still waiting for the new mare.

On the brighter side, i went on a trial ride with Mary again. For some reason both Dakota and Duke both were just rearin' to go and were more than happy to canter- even on the way out! We found a nice flat area and even galloped across it a couple of times!  It was great fun.


----------



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, Eddy ( siad informant) has fallen off the face fo the earth, and tommarrow he's leaving for cincinati for a semenar- which means we won't here from him till next tuseday.

Someone is going to die.


----------



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

So I'm very happy that my trainer felt I was skilled enough with my hands to take up the double reins. It was really quite easy for me, as the curb ( is that the right word? Sorry my brain is spazzing its late im tired) rein pretty much stays dormant until the horse becomes to strong. 

Even more honoring is that my trainer is also moving me oto a better wuality saddle ( mine is fine, but she feels I need another, better fit one). So to do so she is moving me on to her own show saddle that she used when she jumped Grand Prix. ::mouth drops:: I look at it and I'm like... "I't ok to touch it??" Haha. Everything is going so well I'm so happy. 

Yesterday, my trainer had a serious talk with me. She told me how she was becoiming frustrated because I "have so much ability and drive, and yet you down yourself so much you won't let yourself move forward." SHe said, "If I set up jumps in the arena tommarrow and told you we were going to jump them-" and I immediatly answeted, "But I wouldn't because I know I'm not ready." And she shook her head and was like, "But see, that's what I'm talking about. "I've been watching you. You ARE ready to jump. YOu have been for a while. You just have to believe in yourself." 

The long and short of it ended with me in grateful tears and lots of hugs and I came to the lesson today with a great new work ethic. I should be jumping soon ( not in the double reins though. Zee dosn't need double reins he's way too sensitive).I can't wait!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats so cool! have you never jumped before? I hope you enjoy jumping! I would be so happy to hear that from my trainer! but I dont jump, dont even do one set dicipline...lol, I ride ponys.....


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, thats great! Good luck on your Jumping!


----------



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, as some of you may remeber, I was supposed to recieve a bucksin mustang mare. And guess what? No mare. They decided not to get rid of her.

To remedy this my trainer found a terriffic solution. At our barn, a horse is baorded named Bosco. He's a flea-bitten ( with red instead of black) grey Polish Arab with the most loving personality you could ever meet! 

Said horse's owners have had him since he was 4 and have ridden him twice and he's now 12. And he was still only green broke! So, since the owner, who is apparetnly scared of him ( how could you be scared of a giatn teddy bear like him??), never comes out. Only her daughter comes out to pay the rent and feed him a carrot, then leaves. But they never fail to pay bills.

SO, my trainer asked for permission to ride the horse. The owner said, "Yes, put anyone on him you trust." And she chose me to train him! Me, out of three other supposedly more experienced, better riders, (to my knowlege)! All three of which have expressed interest in riding him, but to each my trainer has had to say, "Your hands are too heavy on the horse's face" or "Your seat isn't steady enough" even "He's just too much horse for her". So I am feeling very honored ( I'm not getting aig head though, I promise! I put myself down too much to grow a big head haha).

I worked Bosco again ( for the....fourth time I beleive) yesterday. He was amazing! At first, he was his usual slightly unmannered self, but this was only amplified for me because Denise was there. I don't think she is too fond of me because Althaea told her that Bosco was too much horse for her and she's too heavy on the bit even though I have less experience than her. 

So I felt very stupid when Bosco was a bit bratty about his bridling ( he's very mouthy and got the nose band in his mouth and started chewing on it.). Bosco quickly picked up on my stress and nervousness, so when I lunged him, he did as I asked as best he could and when I stopped him, instead of walking up and bumping me with his head like crazy as usual, he very calmly and almost apoligetically put his head against my chest softly and just left it there as if to say, "I'm sorry Mommy. It'll be ok. I love you." Perhaps my imagination was making me feel better, but he was very caring in his movements. 

When I rode him, he did as I asked and didn't set a foot wrong at first, trying so hard to please me. I praised him and kept him going, working on lateral basics, turns, weaving in and out of cones, ect. Eventually, Denise left and Althaea came over and talked to e. I explained how nurvous I was with Denise around and Althaea rminded me that she would not put me up on a green horse that belongs to a boarder if she didn't trust me because I'm a good rider. That made me feel better and we moved along. Now feeling my lighter mood I thnk, Bosco started being a little high strung, as usual, being too smart for his own good. He had figured out that once we came to the cones we normally weaved in and out, and would go for it on his own. When I would instruct him differently he did some head throwing ad half rears, but he got over ti and moved on. Silly boy. 

But eventually, we had a close to perfect run of an even, balanced trot and some good weacing sessions and he listened well, so I eneded the session on a good note.

I love that horse. I only wish he could go all the way to jumpers and not just hunters, and that I could buy him off the owners cus he he an absolute doll.


----------

